# Contemporary or Non-Traditional Lullabies?



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

I want to put a collection together of lullabies, but not the typical "Twinkle Twinkle, Little Star" or "The Itsy Bitsy Spider". A couple of examples of what I was looking for would be "Return to Pooh Corner" by Kenny Loggins or "Banana Pancakes" by Jack Johnson.

I am not good at the whole searching for music thing, so I thought I would try out my MDC mamas!








: Soooooo, what is your favorite non-traditional lullaby?


----------



## cpop (May 3, 2006)

My kiddos love soft Beatles tunes. I'm not that crazy about THe Beatles myself, but there is just something about them that the kids love.
My oldest particularly likes it when I sing "Julia" and "Michelle" but pretty much any slow Beatles song will do.
I think it is always better to sing songs you like, that way when they ask you to sing it over and over and over again it isn't quite so painful.


----------



## momasana (Aug 24, 2007)

We like _May the Long Time Sun_ sung by Satnam Kaur.


----------



## Learning_Mum (Jan 5, 2007)

I love Israel Kamakawiwo'ole - Somewhere Over The Rainbow.


----------



## krystyn33 (May 30, 2006)

"Stay Awake" and "Bye-Lo" by The Innocence Mission.

Jerry Garcia and David Grisman have a lovely version of "Shenandoah" which ends in the familiar Lullaby song on their CD Not For Kids Only.

"Midnight Lullaby" by Tom Waits
"Hush" by Squirrel Nut Zippers

I agree that any slower song which works is great. I love "Make Me a Pallet on Your Floor" and "Dear Someone" by Gillian Welch, as well as "Darlin' Ukelele" by Jolie Holland.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

There's a Barenaked Ladies song that's great -- When You Dream (off Stunt). Paul Simon's got a few, as well.

I second the Garcia/Grisman recommendation, and I think there are a few Jack Johnson that would work well. As well as some Dead, a handful of Phish, too, even.

Some Sarah McLachlan, Enya, Clannad -- that type thing. More for the soothing sound than anything.

Our toddler listens to Carlos Nakai to wind down before bed or in the car some. It's wonderfully relaxing and sedate, but no words. Robbie Robertson's got some good stuff too, I think.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Learning_Mum* 
I love Israel Kamakawiwo'ole - Somewhere Over The Rainbow.

We love that one too.


----------



## Qestia (Sep 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krystyn33* 
"Stay Awake" and "Bye-Lo" by The Innocence Mission.

I love their kids cd--I was going to suggest edelweiss, from the same album.

As an aside, do you think it helps your kids fall asleep (or at least stay in bed) to play them lullabies? We have DS fall alseep on his own, but he will reappear anywhere from 2-20 times in the course of our last snuggles and him falling alseep. I think it would help him go to sleep sooner if he didn't keep moving around.


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

We love Elizabeth Mitchell's cds--folksy and lullaby-ish. Some of her songs are originals, others are classics and covers from other musicians.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

There's a cd called "Lullabies From The Axis of Evil" that I keep meaning to get. It's a collection of lullabies from North Korea, Iraq and Iran.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Dixie Chicks Godspeed is a great song. It's geared to little boys but I find it so soothing and sweet that we can completely overlook the gender!


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

James Taylor -- _Sweet Baby James_ and _Blossom_ and _Blackbird_

I had another in mind, but it has slipped away. I'll post it when it comes to me again.


----------



## georgiegirl1974 (Sep 20, 2006)

I sing "Wonderful World" to my DD.


----------



## amandaleigh37 (Jul 13, 2006)

Anything by Elizabeth Mitchell (she has several amazing "kids" cds that are just magical... I love them more than my DS)
And this is another lullaby that I can't stop singing lately... So sweet.


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

My little guy LOVES John Denver. My mom uses one of his Greatest Hits cds when she is babysitting. Works like a charm. He also loves a lot of David Bowie, which is fitting because that was who he was named for. His fav Cds from Bowie are "Ziggy Stardust," "Hunky Dory" and "Space Oddity (Man of Words/Man of Music)." He also likes Catholic latin hymns and chants.


----------



## cyndimo (Jul 20, 2005)

Our bedtime routine involves "Newborn" CD by Sarah Hickman and African Lullaby and Putamayo's Dreamland. (The last two are clearly lullabies, but are less obnoxious when they are in a foreign language. They are definitely not sacharine!)
- C


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow! Lots of great suggestions! Thank you all so much for responding...


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

I sing Take Me Out to the Ballgame to DD at naptime (Hey! I know all the words!), but I don't think that's what you're asking!


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

I sing my son a take off on the mockingbird song. You can buy it as a book, http://www.amazon.com/Hush-Little-Ba...6701366&sr=8-2though I don't know if it's out there on cd anywhere.

Hush little baby, don't say a word
Mama's gonna show you a hummingbird
If that hummingbird should fly
Mama's gonna show you the evening sky.

Also, on Kenny Loggins pooh corner cd "All the pretty horses."

Of course there's "The Lion Sleeps Tonight"

My son was born on Christmas morning. I sing him Silent Night. (Though I change the word virgin to woman.)


----------



## Learning_Mum (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsMike* 
My little guy LOVES John Denver.

Oh yeah! Esp. Annie's Song. Another good one is Jim Croce - Time In A Bottle (this video is really sweet)


----------



## Learning_Mum (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SparklingGemini* 
Dixie Chicks Godspeed is a great song. It's geared to little boys but I find it so soothing and sweet that we can completely overlook the gender!









Dixie Chicks - Lullaby is a good one too. Makes me sleepy at least!


----------



## Learning_Mum (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh and The Beatles - Till There Was You (might be a little up beat though. I used to sing this to DS)


----------

